
Experts say China's Mars rover mission will benefit the military - n0pe_p0pe
https://www.wired.com/story/chinas-first-mars-rover-launch-could-make-history/
======
melling
NASA’s budget is $22 billion, while the Defense Department is $718 billion.

It would be nice if we could divert a little more DOD money into dual use that
benefited space exploration, AI research, robotics, basic research, etc.

Sure, we could simply increase those civilian budgets but for some reason we
don’t see the value.

~~~
pinewurst
Why don't we just spend the existing budgets in a better way than funding SLS,
Lunar Gateway, etc? Those sorts of boondoggles are just noise for the DoD but
are critical losses for NASA (setting aside the social value of keeping a
significant percentage of Alabama and Mississippi off welfare...:)

